
Medieval fantasy city generator - wjnc
https://watabou.itch.io/medieval-fantasy-city-generator
======
jmnicolas
Interesting, but the shapes are weird. Shouldn't most houses be rectangular ?

~~~
gus_massa
I agree. Perhaps not enforce that all houses are perfectly rectangular, but
try to avoid very pointy triangular houses.

Also, some houses are completely inside blocks, they are not connected to
streets or alleys. Is this realistic?

